# Astuces métier AM



## joujoune (18 Octobre 2022)

Coucou tout le monde,

Je suis nouvelle dans le métier et je souhaiterais savoir ce qu il faut faire ou ne pas faire, ce qu il faut savoir.... pour débuter et pour ne pas me tromper dès le depart et me retrouver coincer.. comme par exemple: quel genre de contrat est le mieux à prendre ? Quelle amplitude horaires est la meilleure?...

Je suis preneuse de toutes astuces et conseils bon à savoir sur tous domaines. Je n y connais rien pour l instant et je ne veux pas me faire avoir.


Merci à tous


----------



## isa19 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, en 1er lisez la CCN car les PE ne la connaissent pas.


----------



## mamytata (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, lire la CCN, ensuite lors de vos futurs entretiens, ne pas être mielleuse et savoir dire vos attentes par rapport aux métiers et aux futurs employeurs.

Etre toujours très droite dans vos bottes et surtout ne pas se laisser intimider par certains parents car malgré ce qu'ils croient....... vous êtes le patron chez vous


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

la question est trop vague, il faudrait un livre pour y répondre, par exemple, les meilleurs horaires pour moi, ne sont pas les mêmes que pour toi, et en plus, ma vie change, mes besoins aussi, et ma disponibilité aussi, précises tes demandes


----------



## zabeth 1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Comme les collègues. 
Et perso, je ne fais pas de périscolaire, trop contraignant, et j'habite trop loin de l'école la plus proche, il faut forcément prendre la voiture.
Et je ne travaille pas le we. 
Et si vous pouvez éviter les horaires variables, tant mieux. C'est fatigant. 
Ce n'est que mon point de vue. 
Bon courage !


----------



## Tatynou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pareil pour moi : pas de scolaire, pas de travail le week-end, JE fixe mes congés, si possible ne pas travailler le mercredi, et horaires corrects pour moi 08h/18h00 - 
ne PAS se laisser tutoyer ! être ferme ! ne PAS accepter toutes les demandes farfelues ! fixer VOS limites voilou


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Et bien je commencerai par vous souhaiter la bienvenue 

Je vous conseille de vous faire un petit tableau avec toutes les informations qui vous semblent nécessaires 1

1) Votre amplitude horaire par exemple 8h00 18h00 
2) Sur combien de jours ? 
4 jours 5 jours ??? 
3) Acceptez vous de travailler le samedi ? 
4) acceptez vous les contrats périscolaire qu'il vous faut aller chercher à l'école 
5) voulez vous que ce soit les parents qui vous apporte les repas ou voulez vous vous en charger et à quel prix serait les frais de repas 
6) travaillerez vous les joues fériés ? 
7) acceptez vous les enfants malades? 


Éviter d'accepter les contrats avec 
1) des départs en milieu d'après midi ou des arrivées trop tardive 

2) des plannings variables 

Privilégier pour débuter les contrats basiques avec des horaires fixes


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Je dirai de ne pas hésiter à faire votre projet d'accueil où vous posez tout votre cadre, et que vous remettez aux parents après ou avant le 1er entretien, comme ça ils savent à quoi s'attendre. Lors de cet entretien revenir sur ce projet d'accueil, est-ce qu'ils sont ok, est-ce qu'il y a des points sur lesquels ils ont besoin de plus d'explications etc. Et moi je trouve dès fois on peut avoir une idée d'amplitude horaire en tête (moi j'avais démarrage à 8h par exemple), mais en fait j'ai tellement eu un bon feeling avec une famille qui semble irréprochable, hyper arrangeante, avec les mêmes valeurs éducatives que les miennes, etc que finalement j'ai revu mes horaires pour cette famille en commençant plus tôt.


----------

